# 86 n/a 300zx Tranny



## stockred86 (Feb 3, 2005)

I got a trans that i pulled out of my car about 2 months ago, its only got 1st and 2nd gear, could be remanufactured or whatnot. any takers?? email me @ [email protected]


----------

